# does anyone make a vertical cabinet style stick burner?



## jerseydrew (Apr 15, 2013)

i like the vertical smokers but am looking at getting into the stick burners because supposedly they have better flavor. any input?


----------



## jerseydrew (Apr 15, 2013)

sorry, wrong section would a moderator kindly move this to the wood smokers board.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 15, 2013)

Should be moved soon.......   Dave


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 17, 2013)

jerseydrew said:


> i like the vertical smokers but am looking at getting into the stick burners because supposedly they have better flavor. any input?


I think its easier to get a solid smoke flavor with a wood burner. Its also easier to over smoke your meat. I try to get as little smoke coming out of the stack as possible. I actually try for no smoke. If  you have a small HOT fire it can be done. I never worry about lack of smoke flavor.


----------



## hg smokehaus (May 14, 2013)

JerseyDrew,

Check out the HG Smokehaus by HG Distributing. Vertical cabinet, Easy to use, 2500 square inches of grid. Stick-burner, lump, briquettes or mixture of any or all. 

www.hgdist.net    

I have been using one for more than a few of years now and if you can build a fire, you can use this, There are plenty of vents so no problem..


----------

